# Warum sterben von mir die Fische???



## Strolchi (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle,

Ich habe vor 3 Wochen bemerkt das von meinem Teich Fische sterben.. mhhh... als der erste Koi starb dachte ich naja schade das passiert einmal.. Am nächsten Morgen lagen dann 2 Tote Kois im Teich...und dann in den nächsten 5 tagen starben insgesamt noch 5 Fische.. na toll dachte ich^^ aber dann hörte es auf keine Fische sterben mehr.. mhh.. ich dachte so und frag euch auch mal: Neber meinem Teich steht so ein Busch un der hat in der Zeit wo die Fische gestorben sind hat er geblüht. Da fielen dann auch immer die Blüten rein. Also kann es sein das sie deswegen gestorben sind???? Die Wasserwert waren alle eniwandfrei.. ALos ich hoffe auf sinnvolle Antworten

Liebe Grüße Strolchi....


----------



## SteppenWolf (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Malzeit,
ein Freund hatte auch so ein Problem, allerdings hatte er das falsche Futter gefüttert, es lag nicht im temperaturbereich des Teichwassers, sodas es sich im Bauch der Fische aufblähte und, na ja einige starben leider...
Schau mal auf das Futter, ob die Fütterungstemperaturen stimmen...

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hallo Strolchi,

das haben wir dir schon Pfingsten erklärt das es bei deinen Teich so kommen muß, aber leider...... ,scheinst du nicht umgesetzt zu haben was wir dir empfohlen haben.

Da es aber hier um die Fische geht versuchen wir weiter zu helfen,

bitte beschreibe deine Pflanze genauer, vielleicht kann dir dann geholfen werden.


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hallo Strolchi

Hm das ist schon sehr merkwürdig.:? 

Am besten stellst du mal ein Bild von diesem Busch hier rein und/oder wenn möglich den genauen Namen der Pflanze.
Vielleicht  sind die Blüten ja giftig.

Haben sich die Fische bevor sie starben ganz normal verhalten oder konntest du ein zurückziehen oder scheuern feststellen?
Vielleicht war auch zufällig gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt wo der Busch blühte eine Krankheit bei deinen Fischen unterwegs (__ Parasiten usw…)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hallo nochmal 

Ich sehe gerade das dein Teich ja total überbesetzt war bzw. noch ist. 

Wenn ich mir die Bilder in deiner Galerie angucke ist der Teich wirklich sehr klein.
Deine Literangaben können nicht stimmen.  

Dann lässt du da drin noch deine Hunde baden? Um Gotteswillen die armen Fische ich hoffe das ist nur als spaß gemeint in deinem Profil?  

Und so wie es aussieht hast du da nur einen Innenfilter der direkt an der Pumpe dran ist (grüner Kasten am Springbrunnen).

Ich vermute stark, dass dir die Fische eingegangen sind vom Überbesatzt und der schlechter Filterung.

Womit hast du denn das Wasser getestet Tröpchentests oder Stäbchentests und wie waren die Werte genau?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Strolchi (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Boah, also ihr alle nervt aber hab kan book mehr!!!!


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*



			
				Strolchi schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, also ihr alle nervt aber hab kan book mehr!!!!



So schaut es also aus, wenn man der Wahrheit nicht ins Auge blicken will.. oder kann. 

Hier schreibt keiner um Dich zu nerven, sondern um Dich wach zurütteln! Scheint leider nicht zu helfen. 

Schade um die Fische, die sich nicht wehren können. 


Grüße Annett


----------



## Ulumulu (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hallo Strolchi

Also diese Reaktion von dir finde ich echt daneben. 

Du schreist hier nach Hilfe weil dir die Fische sterben und willst wissen warum.
Man hilft dir und sagt nun mal die Tatsachen und jetzt willst du nix mehr wissen?

Dir wurde schon oft gesagt, dass dein Teich einfach zu klein ist.
Du hast für die Fische auch eine Verantwortung die du Trägst genau wie für deine Hunde.

Wirklich schade vor allem wegen der Fische. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Mondlicht (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Tja Strolchi,

ich denke, daß Deine Fische schon lange keinen Bock mehr haben. Nur können diese sich nicht mitteilen wie einer Deiner Hunde. Ein Hund kann jaulen oder winseln, wenn es ihm schlecht geht. Fische dagegen sind stumm. Fische leiden still. Sei froh, daß Du ihre Schreie nicht hören kannst, vermutlich müßtest Du Dir sonst den ganzen Tag die Ohren zuhalten. Du hast eine Fürsorgepflicht für Deine Tiere, das bezieht sich auch auf Deine Fische. Die sind Dir nämlich auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert. Und das einzige, was Dir dazu einfällt: Wir nerven, und Du hast keinen Bock mehr. Schade, es sollte wirklich eine Art Eigenungstest für Tierhaltung geben.


----------



## Koifan Bernd (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hallo,Strolchi

man sollte immer vorher überlegen wenn man sich ein Haustier zulegt und somit verantwortung übernehmen will....ob man diese auch tragen kann.

Also ich würde sagen dass dein Teich total überbesetzt ist und dass das was gerade passiert total vorhersehbar war.

Auf (wenn überhaupt) 4500 Litern, 5 Koi und noch viele andere Fische, das kann doch  nicht gutgehen, und dann nichtmal ne richtige Fitlerung.

Jetzt würde ich an deiner Stelle mal den Schaden in Grenzen halten, damit nicht alle deine unschuldigen Fische an einem qualvollen Tod sterben müssen.

Es sind deine Haustiere, helf ihnen, indem du sie entweder artgerecht unterbringst, oder sie jemandem gibst, der sie artgerecht unterbringen kann.

Und bis es soweit ist, mach viele Wasserwechsel, führ Sauerstoff zu (z.B. über einen Söchtig oxidator(vorerst)und dann sorg für ne gescheite Filterung und lass dein Wasser mal analysieren )

Gruß Bernd ,

der sich darüber wudert, wie man sich wundern kann, dass einem da die Fische sterben.


----------



## Koifan Bernd (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Ach ja und mit den 5m³ weiß ja ned wie du auf die gekommen bist...

Aber das schaut mir höchstens nach 2-3m³ aus (wenn überhaupt)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/3/7/7/9/DSC02719.JPG

Und dann auch noch zu sagen :"Boah, also ihr alle nervt aber hab kan book mehr!!!! "

Ich habe irgendwo nen Spruch gelesen : " Wer den Kopf in den Sand steckt knirscht nachher mit den Zähnen ".

Also hör auf den Rat den dir die Leute hier geben und rette deine Fische!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Bernd ,

der sich für die eher schroffe argumentation schon im Voraus entschuldigt.


----------



## Strolchi (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

na toll, so´ne *******.....


----------



## jochen (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hallo Strolchi,

was willst du mit deinen Verhalten hier im Forum erreichen?

Wir haben dir schon in diesen Thema Ratschläge angeboten...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5049

Ich persönlich habe dir sogar private Hilfe angeboten da du ja nicht so weit weg von mir wohnst.

In diesen Thema habe ich dich gefragt was für ein Busch, Strauch etc. neben deinen Teich steht.

Von dir ist nichts als Schmarrn herübergekommen,
du lässt dir nicht helfen,
schreibst absolut unsinnige, niveaulose Beiträge zu allen möglichen Themen.

(Bemerkung, haben einige schon gelöscht, da sie schon an Frechheit grenzen)

Willst du dir, oder besser deinen Fischen helfen lassen oder macht es dir vielleicht sogar Spaß, hier den Clown zu spielen.

Also überlege das nächste mal wenn du wieder das Tippseln hier anfängst.


----------



## Mühle (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hi, 

nun verstehe ich noch besser die Satire    .

Eugen, hast Du prima geschrieben  .

@ Jochen, hat doch keinen Zweck  , Strolchi ist genervt und hat "kan book" mehr  .

Schade um die Fische  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Eugen (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hallo Jochen,
ich bewundere deinen Langmut.   
Für mich gäb es nur eins : " Kick it like Beckham "


----------



## Strolchi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

ich bewunder den LAngmut nicht..^^


----------



## Mühle (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hi Strolchi,

na, dann noch viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich :crazy: .

Britta

Eigentlich sagt Dein Name schon alles


----------



## herbi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Servus Strolchi,

warum setzt du nicht einfach mal die gut gemeinten Tipps in die Tat um !!

Warum Postest du dann eigentlich hier?? Wenn du keine Ratschläge annehmen willst dann sch...... dich doch zum ......!


----------



## katja (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

warum wird so einer, der nur unqualifizierte bemerkungen von sich gibt und anscheinend keinen rat oder hilfe braucht nicht gesperrt???


----------



## jochen (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hallo Katja,

weil ich langsamer bin als du... 

ich denke mal es braucht keine Erklärungen.


----------



## katja (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*



da hatten wir die gleiche idee, du musstest es ja noch ausführen  

raus mit unrat


----------



## Mühle (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hi Jochen,

na endlich, danke    

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## herbi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Servus Jochen,


----------



## Armin501 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Bei allem sollte man natürlich das angegebene Alter in
Betracht ziehen.
Er soll seine Einstellung ändern, vor allem zu seinen Tieren, denn mit
den Fischen fing es an, und womöglich hört es nicht bei seinen
Hunde auf...............................

Also Strolchi, lerne aus Fehlern, wir haben, und werden aus unseren
Fehlern lernen müssen!!!

Wenn du Fragen hast, dann nimm mit mir über PN Kontakt auf!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

armin, er kann deine wohlgemeinten zeilen nicht lesen.....


er ist gesperrt!


----------



## jochen (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Hallo Armin,

nicht das du denkst wir sind hier voreilig gewesen, bitte lese genau das Thema durch,
sein Alter kenne ich natürlich, an seine Fische wurde ebenfalls gedacht,
ich habe in sogar privat Hilfe Angeboten,
Annett wollte es wie du per PN probieren,



nichts kam rüber,
was sollten wir machen?

Hätten wir ihn im Forum gelassen, könnte es passieren das er ein paar wenige Typen seinesgleichen findet die uns hier an der __ Nase herumführen.
Wir sind hier kein Forum für die Erziehung Jugendlicher, das würde den Rahmen sprengen.

Es gibt genügend Jugendliche hier im Forum von denen sich andere ein Beispiel neben sollten.
Glaube mir Armin, er hatte genügend Chancen und Angebote, hier öffentlich , in PN,  und eben privat, so leicht wird hier keiner gesperrt.


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

*  "Vor Fehlern ist niemand sicher. Das Kunststück besteht darin, denselben Fehler nicht zweimal zu machen." *

In diesem Sinne!!!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Armin501 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Jochen,
ich bin mir sicher, dass du recht hast, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass
Strolchi diese Zeilen lesen wird, und vielleicht bewegt sich was bei ihm.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Alexander23 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Armin,,
warum sagst du es wird bei seinem Hunden enden??? des is wirklich nicht nett... 

Viele Grüße Aliii...


----------



## Joachim (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum sterben von mir die Fische???*

Nö Tim, er sagte:



> und womöglich hört es *nicht* bei seinen
> Hunde auf...



sonst alles klar, kann man helfen?  Oder noch besser - wie wärs mit ner kleinen Teichvorstellung?


----------

